# NTI - Neurotech International



## System (23 September 2016)

Neurotech is a medical device and solutions company incorporated in Australia, which operates through its Malta-based subsidiary, AAT Research.

Neurotech is developing neuro-stimulation and neuro-diagnostic solutions to  be  delivered via the Mente platform, an innovative platform technology to enable medical practitioners to remotely monitor and play an active role in home-based therapies. Neurotech has commercialised its first product, Mente Autism, which assists with the management of children with Autism Spectrum Disorder (ASD) with additional research and development commenced on a number of separate initiatives relating to tinnitus, anxiety, depression and epilepsy. 

It is anticipated that NTI will list on the ASX during October 2016.

http://neurotechinternational.com


----------



## greggles (27 September 2017)

Boom! NTI announces *Outstanding preliminary results from US clinical study* and reaches new highs. Currently up 63.64% to 27c, up 10.5c from yesterday's close.



> -Preliminary findings demonstrate positive changes in children’s neurological function
> -Positive effect of Mente Autism device demonstrated with statistical significance on patients measured to date
> -Many of the children with autism scoring in a normal range after the treatment
> -Update presented at Cambridge International Conference on Mental Health by independent lead investigator, Professor Frederick Carrick




Lots of interest in this stock today.


----------



## greggles (25 June 2018)

Neurotech International has announced this morning that the abstract of its US clinical trial results has been published by Frontiers in Neurology, one of the world's leading and most cited medical journals.

Frontiers in Neurology has advised the company that it has provisionally accepted the clinical trial article, "The Treatment of Autism Spectrum Disorder with Auditory Neurofeedback: A Randomized Placebo Controlled Trial Using the MENTE Autism Device", for publication.

The news saw NTI bounce back to 20c after having reached a low of 10c on 18 June.


----------



## Cam019 (25 April 2019)

One more of interest.


----------



## greggles (29 May 2019)

Another little blip for NTI today accompanied by a 90% jump in the share price.

No news recently so unsurprisingly the company received an ASX Price and Volume Query to which it replied that it "_is not aware of any information concerning it that has not been announced to the market which, if known by some in the market, could explain the recent trading in the Company's securities._"

It further stated that "_the Company has recently undergone a Board renewal and indicated a targeted focus on the best possible outcomes for shareholders, this process is continuing._"

Other than that, there is not much to go on to explain today's increase in volume and share price.


----------



## Ann (5 June 2019)

*Neurotech launches pilot virtual clinic for autism patients and their carers*

Medical solutions developer Neurotech International (ASX: NTI) has launched a pilot version of a virtual clinic which enables doctors to interact with autism patients and remotely monitor their progress.

The online clinic allows for appointments via video conferencing, and will enable doctors to provide a service to clients in areas where access to a clinic is restricted.

Patients signing up to the Mente website under the Early Adopter program will benefit from substantial discounts on the starter pack ($640 compared to $800) and subscription model.

Early Adopters also receive regular updates on Mente and new services offered.

While there are no contractual obligations, Neurotech said it would encourage users to contribute to ongoing validation projects by providing periodic feedback on the website’s usability and their experience using the product. More...


----------



## System (17 December 2020)

NTI to receive in-vitro results shortly – could its unique cannabis strain be a game changer?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 December 2020)

*Cannabinoid assessment *is part of NTI’s recent option to acquire an exclusive worldwide licence to use proprietary cannabis strains from Dolce Cann Global for medicinal use in treating neurological disorders such as autism, epilepsy and ADHD 

- _Depending on final results, following ACS Laboratories analysis, NTI plans to commence in-vitro testing (using human derived cell lines) on the key priority strains  
- If testing is successful, NTI will commence clinical trials with an Australian university, utilising Dolce cannabis strains and its own proprietary Mente autism neurofeedback device which analyses brain wave activity _

that  news was in July and Sept ... market didn't move, but has recently kicked higher





when confirmation came
_DOLCE/NTI leads indicate significant increased potency in repairing brain cells when compared to CBD alone   
- These results have been achieved using 1/5th the dose of CBD alone (2ug/ml versus 10ug/ml respectively) 
- *DOLCE/NTI leads found to exhibit novel modes of action critical in the treatment and management of Alzheimer’s, Huntington’s Disease, Multiple Sclerosis and other neurological disorders 
- DOLCE/NTI leads contains minimal THC (<0.3%) which may result in less onerous regulatory pathway towards commercialisation 
- Final In-vitro results expected next month (=soon)_


----------



## frugal.rock (11 February 2021)

Noticed price moving yesterday.
Just an update, didn't realise NTI was doing something pot related?
Thanks Dona.


----------



## frugal.rock (31 October 2022)

Me choose this un for November comp.
They just got a big RD refund ($1.2 mill)this arvo after hours. 😬🧐
Chart looks alright too.


----------

